# Vitamin Therapy



## luckicharm (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I am somewhat new to this board; but, I've been reading (from a distance) for a while. Trying to make sense of it all, I have found much relief in knowing I'm not alone - and, I'm NOT going crazy. I started experiencing DR/DP last fall sometime. I often noticed my world became more and more distant with each intense panic attack. I tried taking anything I had in my medicine cabinet - xanax (big mistake), benedryl (moderate remedy), relacore (had me climbing the walls) - I was a mess. I previously (pre-DR/DP) had been taking multiple antihistimines and prednisone for hives. I came across this one medication that I had been prescribed by my allergist that I had not tried yet (because of the "drowsy" warning). I remember the Dr. telling me that my hives may be stress related and that this medicine was good for that. So, before taking it I did some research. My discovery was amazing - not only was this medicine used as an antihistimine, it is used for anxiety disorders (yet, it is not a psych med). The medicine is Hydroxyzine. From my newly developed fear of medicine, I began taking this at half the dose. To my amazement and relief, I was absolutely well in a day. I went from nerve-wrecked and housebound to going out and enjoying myself like I never had a problem to begin with. Unfortunately, like most stories here, all good things come to an end.

Almost 2 weeks ago I was sitting playing the keyboard. The memorization of the keys started to raise my stress level a little - then boom (without even thinking about it) - I got hit with another panic attack accompanied by it's dear friend DR. What a heartbreak. I figured I must need to up my dose ( I was previously in the process of forgetting to take the meds sometimes because I was fine). So, I went and popped whole pills. Nothing. Then I started the research all over again.

Now it is all beginning to make sense. Extensive use of medications (maybe not all, but most), caffeine, cigarettes (I do smoke), and recreational drugs all deplete the needed vitamins in our systems. And, if you smoke like me you probably will pick up a cigarette before you pick up some fruit or something nutritious. So back in the medicine cabinet I went. I began taking a Women's One-a-day multi-vitamin (a little more energy, but nothing else). I kept searching away. Niacin - supposedly a "wonder vitamin". It is a natural muscle relaxer and reduces anxiety. (I had tried it before, had no results, gave up.) However, I read that patients in studies have taking amounts as high as 3000mg a day (working up from 500mg 3xday). These patients shortly recovered over the course of a couple days to weeks. And, after checking back years later, they had remained anxiety and DR/DP free. At first I thought, "great, I have to possibly wait weeks for relief! I don't know that I can make it that long." Well, no, I took the first 500mg of niacin in the morning. Went to sleep and woke up to the same feeling, but less anxiety. Took my daily vitamin in the afternoon. That evening I began feeling a little relief; but, I was still uncertain.Took another 500mg of niacin before I went to bed. That night, I actually was able to sleep and stay in the bed until 4am. (usually by 1am I am up for the rest of the night). I thought that was improvement. So, I took started all over again - 500mg of niacin. That was the start of a new beginning. I was able to accomplish many tasks that I had tossed aside for days. I was feeling about 85% improved.

I say 85% because the rest will have to come from within. Solving my own stresses in life. But, with a 85% clear head it makes it a lot easier to tackle those other things.

A summary with a few additions:

- Try vitamin regimins. See what works for you. Do your research and make sure the vitamin and doses are safe.
- Try to improve your eating habits. Intake more vitamin-rich foods (milk, eggs, tuna, veggies and fruits)
- Little to no alcohol consumption. Alcohol breaks down and sometimes depletes vitamins essential in your recovery.
- Exercise. I got that from another member on here. Works wonders. Instant relief (if only for a minute).
- Brainstorming on paper. Keep track of your thoughts. Find the patterns. Work them out.
- Make checklists. DR/DP makes everything get jumbled up. Stress builds and blows everything away. So, when you need to do things, write them down - and, do one at a time. Kind of like looking at the "small picture" instead of the "big picture"
- Take it easy. Our stress receptors are extremely sensitive. If you feel a little pressure, remove yourself and take time to digest the situation. Everything doesn't require a fast response.
- Accept change. Maybe you won't be able to go to the club anymore because it will tempt you to drink (see above). Maybe you will have to give up your stressful job for a less stressful one. Maybe you just need to move away from that person bringing you down. Accept it as therapy and move on.
- Take note of your anxiety level. Ex: someone you know comes near you and you tense up. On a scale of 1-10 where is your level. Take a mental note of that. Later on, when your alone, write this down. Try to discover why this person makes you anxious. Is it something you can resolve by talking to them? Or, do you need to remove this person from your life? Same thing applies with every other situation. Start taking mental notes. Identify the triggers of stress.

I guess this is already way too long. Sorry for that. But, I do hope that you can gain some help from this. Feel free to contact me if you have questions, thoughts, and most importantly, suggestions.

Together, we WILL get through this.


----------



## pendered212121 (Mar 22, 2009)

hi i got hope from what you said where did you start with your research . i thought i was the only one in this world that felt like this. kym


----------

